# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Το καινουργιο κλουβι των 2 budgie μου!!!

## budgie98

Σημερα το πρωι αποφασισα να αλλαξω το κλουβακι τις Πικα και του Μητσου με ένα μεγαλυτερο.
Αυτό ηταν το παλιο κλουβι  πολύ μικρο κατά την γνωμη μου για ζευγαρι μπατζι.
Και το καινουργιο τους κλουβι είναι αυτό εδώ.Θα ανεβασω μπόλικες φοτος για να το δειτε από ολες τις πλευρες. .θελω να μου πειτε γνωμες και τυχον λαθη που εχω κανει.Ευχαριστω για αρχη!!!

----------


## budgie98

Α και μπορω να βαλω ένα ακομα ζευγαρι μεσα η δεν χωρανε?

----------


## Giorgekid

Πολυ ωραιο αν και δεν χωραει αλλο ζευγαρι μεσα!!!!!με γεια!!!

----------


## budgie98

Ευχαριστω πολύ. Χρειαζεται τιποτα άλλο η είναι οκ? Ουτε ένα δεν χωραει η τωρα που είναι ετοιμα να ζευγαρωσουν να μην τα ενοχλησω με ένα νέο συγκατοικο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραίο το καινούργιο κλουβί των μικρών σου!!  :Happy: 
Κώστα, από θέμα χώρου και μόνο δεν είναι μπορείς να βάλεις ούτε ενα ακόμη παπαγαλάκι, πόσο μάλλον ζευγάρι!! Η μόνη παρατήρηση μου είναι οι πατήθρες, φτιάξε άλλες και βάλε τις σε δύο σημεία ώστε να μην ακουμπάν οι ουρές τους στα κάγκελα και τρίβονται / χαλάνε!! 
Κατά τα άλλα, όλα είναι τέλεια!!  :winky:

----------


## budgie98

Ευχαριστω πολυ και το θεμα με τις πατηθρες θα το διορθωσω...Σκεφτομαι να παρω αλλη μια ζευγαρωστρα και να τις ενωσω και να το κανω δυοροφο τοτε δεν θα χωρανεαλλα μπατζι.

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ωραιο, μην βαλεις αλλο ζευγαρι, αυτο το πρασινο φυλλο τι ειναι παρακαλω?

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ευχαριστω πολυ και το θεμα με τις πατηθρες θα το διορθωσω...Σκεφτομαι να παρω αλλη μια ζευγαρωστρα και να τις ενωσω και να το κανω δυοροφο τοτε δεν θα χωρανεαλλα μπατζι.


Αν είναι να πάρεις και δεύτερη ζευγαρώστρα για δεύτερο ζευγαράκι, καλύτερο θα ήταν να έχεις τις ζευγαρώστρες ξεχωριστά και τα ζευγαρια ξεχωριστά....!!  :Happy:  Θα τα ελέγχεις καλύτερα και θα αποφευχθούν διάφορα προβλήματα που μπορεί να συναντήσεις λόγω τις ιδιοσυγκρασίας του κάθε πουλιού ξεχωριστά!!

----------


## budgie98

Δημητρα το πρασινο φυλλο που βλεπεις ειναι μαρουλοφυλλο.Ευθυμη ετσι και αλλιως αυτα ειναι πιθανα σχεδια που θα γινουν στο μελλον...Αλλα δεν προκειτε να βαλλω αλλο μπατζι μαζι τους αφου μου λες οτι ειναι "περιεργοι" συγκατοικοι!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> αφου μου λες οτι ειναι "περιεργοι" συγκατοικοι!!


Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν είναι ότι σαν πουλιά είναι επιθετικά. Απλά σε τέτοιο χώρο, την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής θα γίνουν πολύ επιθετικά μεταξύ τους, και ιδιαίτερα, τα ζευγάρια μεταξύ τους. Ακόμη και ένα να βάλεις, αφενός θα το απομονώσουν και δεν θα του δίνουν σημασία, αφετέρου θα το κυνηγάν για να το διώξουν!!  :Happy: 
Άρα η καλύτερη λύση είναι ζευγάρια ξεχωριστά....

Μπορεί πολλές φορές να βλέπεις μεγάλες εξωτερικές κλούβες, αλλά όπως είπα είναι μεγάλες... έως πολύ μεγάλες!!  :winky:

----------


## budgie98

Ειναι λογικο εχεις δικιο!!!

----------


## δημητρα

> Δημητρα το πρασινο φυλλο που βλεπεις ειναι μαρουλοφυλλο.Ευθυμη ετσι και αλλιως αυτα ειναι πιθανα σχεδια που θα γινουν στο μελλον...Αλλα δεν προκειτε να βαλλω αλλο μπατζι μαζι τους αφου μου λες οτι ειναι "περιεργοι" συγκατοικοι!!


για μενα καλυτερα να αποφευγεις το μαρουλι, καλυτερα να τους δινεις μηλο η και κατι αλλο, αλλα σιγουρα οχι μαρουλι.

----------


## budgie98

Γιατι να μην τους δινω μαρουλι? Μονο αυτο τρωνε απο λαχανικα και φρουτα!

----------


## stephan

> Γιατι να μην τους δινω μαρουλι? Μονο αυτο τρωνε απο λαχανικα και φρουτα!


Θεωρητικά επιτρέπετε να τους δίνεις αλλά δυστυχώς οι παραγωγοί τα ψεκάζουν μέχρι και μερικές μέρες πριν την συγκομιδή με αποτέλεσμα να θέλουν πολύ προσοχή και καλό ξέπλυμα πριν τους δώσεις. Καλύτερα να προσπαθήσεις να τους μάθεις και άλλα είδη λαχανικών-φρούτων αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς καλό είναι να υπάρχει ποικιλία στην διατροφή των παπαγάλων.

----------


## δημητρα

σωστος ο στεφανος

----------


## budgie98

Εχετε δικιο αλλα... τα μαρουλια τα εχω φυτεμενα στον κηπο ειδικα για τα παπαγαλακια και δεν τα ραντιζω.

----------


## Giorgekid

> Εχετε δικιο αλλα... τα μαρουλια τα εχω φυτεμενα στον κηπο ειδικα για τα παπαγαλακια και δεν τα ραντιζω.


μπορεις να δινεις αλλα ΟΧΙ πολυ!!!!!!!απο προσωπική και μη εμπειρια σου λεω οτι δημιουργεί διαρροια!!!!

----------


## thanos52

και εγω εχω ακουσει οτι το μαρουλι προκαλει διαρροια  αλλα καθε ποτε πρεπει να τους δινουμε??

----------


## thanos52

Μπορεις να μου στειλεις σε πμ απο που πηρες το κλουβι και ποσο
Μου αρεσε πολυ :wink: 
Να σου ζησουν

----------

